# Neuer Geforce 320.18 WHQL Treiber erschienen !



## Bandicoot (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo erstmal liebe Zocker-Gemeinde, 
Pünklich zum GTX 780 start muss ja außer der Karte noch etwas erscheinen!
Und das ist der neue Geforce Treiber 320.18 WHQL, der neben zahlreichen Optimierung u.a für Metro Last Light auch die GTX 780 Unterstützung mitbringt!
Sicher liegt diese Treiber Version der Einzelhandelsvariante bei. 
Im Test der PCGH zur GTX 780 wurde nur ein 320 Beta Treiber angegeben von unseren GPU Gurus Raff & Carsten! 
Aber wir wollen ja im Heft auch noch was zu lesen haben! 

Den LINK zum Download gibts wie gewohnt am Ende des Artikels!

Unterstützt werden alle Geforce Karten von der 8000er bis zur 600er Reihe und natürlich noch die GTX780! 

Edit: Es handelt sich hierbei im Grunde im den 320.14 Beta, der um den Support der Geforce GTX 780 (Test) erweitert wird und die Beta-Features auf WHQL-Standard hebt. (Info stammt aus der News von der Main)
*
Versionsübersicht*


Dies ist  der GeForce-Treiber in der Variante „Game Ready“ für Metro:  Last Light mit einer bis zu 10 % schnelleren  Programmausführung.
GeForce Experience  besorgt  Ihnen die optimalen Spieleinstellungen; NVIDIA-PhysX-Effekte  und die DirectX-11-Tessellierung  sorgen für weitere Vorteile.
    GeForce Experience 1.5 ist in der offiziellen Version im Lieferumfang  enthalten; die Installation ist optional. GeForce Experience ersetzt  dabei NVIDIA Update in seiner Funktion als einfachste Methode der  automatischen Treiberaktualisierung. 
*Neu bei den GeForce-R320-Treibern*


*Leistungssteigerung – *Erhöht bei einigen  PC-Spielen die Leistung für die  Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce  400/500/600 gegenüber den  WHQL-zertifizierten Treibern GeForce 314.22  um bis zu 20 %. Die  Ergebniswerte hängen vom jeweiligen Grafikprozessor  und der Systemkonfiguration  ab. Bei folgenden Spielen wurden  Leistungssteigerungen gemessen:
 

GeForce GTX 660:

bis zu 20 % bei _DiRT Showdown_
bis zu 18 % bei _Tomb Raider_
bis zu 10 % bei _Metro: Last Light_
bis zu 8 % bei _StarCraft II_
bis zu 6 % bei _Sniper Elite V2_
bis zu 6 % bei_ Metro 2033_
bis zu 6 % bei_ Far Cry 3_
bis zu 6 % bei_ Deus Ex: Human  Revolution_
bis zu 5 % bei_ F1 2012_
 
 

GeForce GTX 660 SLI:

bis zu 17 % bei _DiRT Showdown_
bis zu 18 % bei _Tomb Raider_
bis zu 9 % bei _Assassin’s Creed III_
bis zu 7 % bei _StarCraft II_
bis zu 6 % bei_ Far Cry 3_
bis zu 6 % bei_ Deus Ex: Human  Revolution_
bis zu 6 % bei_ Battlefield 3_
bis zu 5 % bei _BioShock Infinite_
bis zu 5 % bei_ F1 2012_
 
 

*SLI-Technologie*

SLI-Profil für _Alien  Fear_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Call of Juarez:  Gunslinger_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Dead Island:  Riptide_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Dragon Sword_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Neverwinter_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Far Cry 3: Blood  Dragon_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _GRID 2_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Human Head 2_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Remember Me_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _The Walking Dead:  Survival Instinct_ hinzugefügt
SLI-Profil für _Natural Selection 2_ aktualisiert
SLI-Profil für _Resident Evil 6_ aktualisiert
SLI-Profil für _TrackMania  2: Canyon_ aktualisiert
 
 *Zusätzliche Angaben*


Installiert die  PhysX-Systemsoftware Version 9.12.1031.
Installiert den  HD-Audiotreiber v1.3.24.2.
Enthält Unterstützung für Anwendungen, die mithilfe von CUDA 5.5  oder einer  älteren Version des CUDA-Toolkits erstellt wurden. Weitere  Informationen finden  Sie auf http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit.
Unterstützt OpenGL 4.3 für  die GeForce-Grafikprozessoren ab Serie 400.
Unterstützt DisplayPort 1.2  für die Grafikprozessoren der Serie GeForce GTX 600.
Unterstützt mehrere Sprachen  und APIs für GPU-Computing: CUDA C,  CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL,  DirectCompute und Microsoft C++ AMP.
Unterstützt Konfigurationen  mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor  und die NVIDIA-SLI-Technologie mit DirectX  9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11  und OpenGL einschließlich 3-way SLI, Quad SLI und  SLI-Unterstützung auf  SLI-zertifizierten Intel‑ und AMD-Mainboards.
 
Quelle: Weltweiter Marktführer für Visual Computing Technologien | NVIDIA

Download Links:

Nvidia: NVIDIA DRIVERS 320.18WHQL

Guru3D: GeForce 320.18 WHQL Driver Download

mfg Bandicoot 

Der Treiber läuft bis jetzt mit meiner GTX 680 ohne Probleme,  (kurzer Test mit Crysis 3, BF3, und Tomb Raider) die GTX 480/580 teste  ich morgen da mir heut die Zeit fehlt !

Aber ich baue auf euer Feedback


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info 
Top News.


----------



## Arazis (23. Mai 2013)

Schade... der BF3 Bug ist mit dem noch nicht Behoben, nach paar Minuten wieder Artefakte 
Wieder Reroll auf 314.22


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Mai 2013)

@Arazis bei mir läuft alles sauber, wo genau tritt das auf ???


----------



## Arazis (23. Mai 2013)

Hm , oky habe nochmal ne Stunde gespielt... und lustiger weise tritt es nur bei Firestorm auf. Sonst chier wie es sein soll


----------



## HordyH (23. Mai 2013)

wollte ihn grad installieren! aber bei mir läuft bf3 nur mit 314.07 richtig!


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Mai 2013)

Warum gab es noch nicht einen Treiber wo etwas über mehr Leistung bei der Titan steht?
Irgendwie schade, kauft man sich solch eine Karte und denkt das man super Support bekommt. 
Aber nicht in einem Treiber erwähnt.


----------



## Sebbi102 (23. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hat sich nach der Installation des Treibers unaufhaltsam der RAM  bis auf 98% gefüllt, sowie die Festplatten-Auslagerungsdatei.
Ende davon war ein Bluescreen .

Nach der Installation des "alten" 310.90 läuft wieder alles super.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Mai 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Der Treiber läuft bis jetzt mit meiner GTX 680 ohne Probleme, (kurzer Test mit Crysis 3, BF3, und Tomb Raider) die GTX 480/580 teste ich morgen da mir heut die Zeit fehlt !
> Aber ich baue auf euer Feedback



Absolut Top dein Beitrag, so muss das aussehen 
Direkt mal installieren. Eigentlich ist es schon erstaunlich wieviele Prozentchen immer wieder an Leistung gewonnen werden können, dank Treiberupdates.
Ist das eigentlich in Benchmarks wie 3D Mark 11 auch spürbar?

Mfg


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Mai 2013)

Durch Optimierungen im Code und Anpassungen vom Code an die Umgebung (z.B. Spiel) ist einiges möglich. Ich vergleich mal heute Abend die Leistung vom Treiber 2xx mit 3xx auf meiner betagten GTX 260 und bin mal gespannt, was als Resultat rauskommt ^^


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Mai 2013)

Moin, bin immer wieder Überrascht das bei vielen alles ohne murren läuft und einige immer wieder Probleme haben mit neuen Treibern. 
Ich hab grad meine GTX 480 + i5-750 & die GTX 580 + i7-2300K (ES Intel Q12X) getestet. Der Treiber läuft ohne Probleme, beide Systeme sind Übertaktet und laufen stabil!
Hab den 320.18 komplett neu installiert und anschliesend per Afterburner alle meine OC Profile durchgetestet bis zum höchst möglichen Takt eh die Karten in BF3 & Crysis 3 nicht mehr stabil laufen oder Grafikfehler auftreten! 
Da es sich um einen erweiterten Beta Treiber handelt der den WHQL segen bekommen hat war ich zuversichtlich auf wenig Probleme zu treffen weil der 320.14 auch super lief!
Zusätzlich hab ich mal mein Arbeits PC mit i7-860 + GTX 560ti IGame und danach mit der GTX 460 IGame durch Crysis 1 (Mster Config + HD Mods) gejagt. 
Alles OK trotz hohen Werks OC der IGame Karten, allerdings kann ich die Spannung der Karten nicht mehr soweit senken wie noch beim 314.07 WHQL ! 
Das betrifft alle Karten die hier genannt wurden. 
Ergo, eine kleine Spannungserhöhung bei OC Karten löst meist viele Problemchen! 
Außerdem trau ich dem GeForce Experience Tool nicht wirklich, da es beim spielen auch aktiv ist obwohl es nichts macht (vermutung  ! 
Hab es von allen PC's entfernt, nach den Tests!

mfg B.


----------



## kero81 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich bleib weiterhin beim 314.07...


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2013)

Keine Probleme mit der GTX 470!


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2013)

Bei mir läuft der neue auch super. Keine Probs

Gruß


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Mai 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich bleib weiterhin beim 314.07...



Dito


----------



## DjTomCat (24. Mai 2013)

Keine Probleme. Steigerung der Leistung im 3DMark 2013 um einige Punkte.


----------



## GTA 3 (24. Mai 2013)

Ebenfalls hier, no problem with the gtx 470. Bzw hab nur die selben Probleme wie vorher.


----------



## Unleashed (24. Mai 2013)

Habe ne gtx 580 phantom 3 gb und den neuen treiber und grafikfehler bei bo 2, hat das noch jemand?

Oft Schwarze Kästchen oder Ränder am Boden und bemalungen.


----------



## moboKiller (24. Mai 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen ist aber auch, dass fermi-Karten jetzt ohne Mods ÜBER die 999MHz Core kommen grade bei meiner GTX 550Ti ausgetestet 1025 FurStable hinbekommen


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Mai 2013)

Keine Probleme bin vom 320.00 Beta auf den 320.18 umgestiegen (GTX 660).

 Hatte auch mit dem 320.00 beta keine Probleme, außer das Aero Glass in den ersten Sekunden nach dem PC Start noch nicht aktiviert war.


----------



## Snorri (26. Mai 2013)

Schlimmster Treiber bist jetzt, den ich von nv hatte. BF3 Bug nicht behoben, Metro 2033 stürtzt nach 10 min spielen ab, The witcher schaltet sich nach 20-30 min in den 2d Modus (absenken der taktraten), Far Cry 3 und blood dragon haben immer noch grafikfehler, AC 3 hängt sich auf.

 Zurück zu 310.90. !!

Der treiber scheint alles andere als super zu sein:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...lay-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/

manche leute können nicht mal mehr ihren pc hochfahren.


----------



## Fossi777 (26. Mai 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Moin, bin immer wieder Überrascht das bei vielen alles ohne murren läuft und einige immer wieder Probleme haben mit neuen Treibern.
> Ich hab grad meine GTX 480 + i5-750 & die GTX 580 + i7-2300K (ES Intel Q12X) getestet. Der Treiber läuft ohne Probleme, beide Systeme sind Übertaktet und laufen stabil!
> Hab den 320.18 komplett neu installiert und anschliesend per Afterburner alle meine OC Profile durchgetestet bis zum höchst möglichen Takt eh die Karten in BF3 & Crysis 3 nicht mehr stabil laufen oder Grafikfehler auftreten!
> Da es sich um einen erweiterten Beta Treiber handelt der den WHQL segen bekommen hat war ich zuversichtlich auf wenig Probleme zu treffen weil der 320.14 auch super lief!
> ...



Das Problem scheint überwiegend  mit werksübertakteten Karten aufzutreten.
Erinnert mich stark an die 560er ti die damals reihenweise bei bf3 abgeschmiert sind.

An alle die Probleme haben, bitte mal die Spannung etwas erhöhen oder den Takt verringern.


Ist wie gesagt nur ne Vermutung....,


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2013)

Keine Probleme mit meinem System.


----------



## keinnick (26. Mai 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich bleib weiterhin beim 314.07...



den hab ich auch noch drauf. Läuft ok


----------



## fragenbold (26. Mai 2013)

Arazis schrieb:


> Hm , oky habe nochmal ne Stunde gespielt... und lustiger weise tritt es nur bei Firestorm auf. Sonst chier wie es sein soll


 
Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch ._.
Bloß tritt es bei mir auch bei der Karte mit dem Funkturm auf :/

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Mai 2013)

Scheint als wenn der Treiber von geht ja ma Garnicht bis läuft Super funktioniert, wer Problemchen hat einfach zurück zum letzten! Hauptsache es läuft! THx fürs Feedback


----------



## Icedaft (26. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hat der Treiber ein merkwürdiges Problem mit Trine 2 verursacht: Alles läuft normal, Desktop, Spielemenü - im Spiel selber sieht aber alles so aus als würde man ein DIA-Negativ betrachten. Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## Bandicoot (30. Mai 2013)

So eine schöne News geschrieben und so viele Probleme. Der Fehler wars 

Hi erstmal ich noch mal, nachdem ich mitbekommen hab daß der Nationale Treiber Notstand ausgerufen wurden und viele um ihr seeliges Spielvergnügen gebracht werden durch den 320,18 WHQL hab ich mich nochmal rangesetzt und getestet.
Es scheint Probleme mit dem Powertarget bei 680er OC Karten zu geben. 
Hab festgestellt wenn das Powertarget meiner GTX680 zu hoch ist (ab 110%) stürzt BF3 und auch Crysis 3 immer mal ab oder zeigt Bildfehler! Wer Probleme hat kann da mal anzusetzten und das Target auf 105% max stellen, dann gehts! Etwas mehr Spannung tuts meist auch! Das gleiche ist beim 320.14 Beta der fall. 
Ab dem 314.22 kann ich das Target auf Maximum stellen ohnen das was abstürzt! Was fürn Sche*s !!!
Alle anderen Karten die ich wie beschrieben getestet hab verhalten sich friedlich! Zumindest auf mein Systemen 

EDIT: Ich lasse den Treiber trotzdem drauf da er sonst funktioniert, kommt eh bald ein neuer Beta, also keine Panik!


----------

